# Frank Shamrock vs Cesar Gracie Video



## Andrew Green (Mar 24, 2006)

Enjoy 

http://upload3.putfile.com/videos/8121510493.wmv


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2006)

All it ever takes is that one punch.
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 24, 2006)

That was quick.  Frank has almost always impressed
me with his ability to change and adapt based on who
he was fighting.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## rutherford (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, the whole fight was 21 seconds.

Standing up to trade strikes with Frank was a Big Mistake.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 24, 2006)

Getting in the ring with *Frank Shamrock* to make his debute was an even bigger mistake


----------



## green meanie (Mar 24, 2006)

It's the dreaded shot to the temple. It's taken many a good fighter out of the fight without any warning.


----------



## swiftpete (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the video, I wanted to find that one. I saw the interview and he said that he freaked out a bit once he got in the ring, thought it was going to be like a streetfight and just started trying to whack him. Unfortunately for him shamrock was a bit more relaxed about the whole thing. This would be my worst nightmare if i entered a mma tournament, getting KO'd in one punch a few seconds in I'd find incredibly embarrassing!


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 31, 2006)

I wonder--Is this the final straw that says the Gracies are done as the premeir in the MMA world?


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 31, 2006)

No, Cesar was not one of there top fighters.  In fact, he'd never fought before, his official record was 0-0.  He was past his prime and wanted one shot at a top guy, he got it.


----------



## swiftpete (Mar 31, 2006)

He got his shot and shamrock definitely got his in too..


----------



## rutherford (Mar 31, 2006)

Cesar has some good fighters in his camp, if not Top Contenders.  I wonder if we'll see more from Nick Diaz after his arrest for fighting at the hospital after his last loss.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 2, 2006)

I appreciate the COWARD that gave me a negative for asking a question, without leaving a comment or name. You're a real stand up person! A real sense of honor! You don't belong in these forums, Martial Artists should be stand up people, or show some honor!


----------



## rutherford (Apr 3, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Martial Artists should be stand up people . . .


 
I really think Cesar should have taken the fight to the ground.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 3, 2006)

If there is a issue with reputation please contact the admin, this thread is not the appropriate place for it.  This thread explains the system and appropriate use.

Now, back to the fight


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 4, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I really think Cesar should have taken the fight to the ground.


 
That's where he would've had his best chance. The Gracies are Grapplers first and foremost. Always have been.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm really interested to see what Royce has planned for Matt Hughes.  I doubt he's going to rely entirely on his ground game.

In any case, I don't see Matt pulling off another 21 second win.


----------



## Odin (Apr 4, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I appreciate the COWARD that gave me a negative for asking a question, without leaving a comment or name. You're a real stand up person! A real sense of honor! You don't belong in these forums, Martial Artists should be stand up people, or show some honor!


 
Dont worry about it bro I got one for saying that all Muslims are not terrorists.lol


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 5, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I'm really interested to see what Royce has planned for Matt Hughes. I doubt he's going to rely entirely on his ground game.
> 
> In any case, I don't see Matt pulling off another 21 second win.


 
Agreed, Cross training has gotten to the Gracies too. No one can rely on anything exclusively anymore. I too expect the fight to go awhile.


----------

